# Would you use ground turkey with "natural flavoring"



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Dh went shopping the other day and bought some ground turkey. I wouldn't have bought the one he got, but I decided that I didn't want to waste it. I just read the label and it says it has natural flavoring. Why would ground turkey have that added. I don't know if I should still use it. Here is a link to the website of the ground turkey:

http://www.butterball.com/product/fr...-fat-than-beef


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

I would call and ask. When I get meat, I always think I should just get meat... nothing added.


----------



## henny penny (Mar 26, 2008)

I would imagine it is some sort of salt or msg derivative. I'd probably use it just this once but scold dh and tell him to read carefully next time!


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Well, I just called the company and they said that the natural flavoring is rosemary extract and they do not use any MSG. I guess I am having turkey burgers for dinner!!


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Natural flavoring always makes me cautious because a lot of really nasty additives can be labeled as "natural flavoring". However, if my DH already bought it, I really don't like to be wasteful (especially with meat. . .seems disrespectful to the poor animal who died) and we would probably eat it but would try not to buy it again. It seems strange to me that the company would choose to label the ingredients turkey and natural flavoring, instead of turkey and rosemary extract. . .makes me think there's something else in there that they don't have to divulge?!!?


----------

